# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  |{ غٌمٌوضّْ }| ., عنوإأن إأسطورتي ..~!!

## كبرياء

**


*.... بعد تفكير دآم طويلآ !!~*
*للخروج عن غور الكلمآت المعتآدهـ ..!*
*لمسآحة من إأسطوره..~!!*
*كإأنت منذ فتره قيد إنشآء ..* 
*تحتضر أيآمـآ .. ليعد لهآ النور سآعآت أخرى ..~!*
*خططت بعضآإ من حروف ..~!*
*لـروآية .. لربمآ كآنت عبث روآيه ..~*
*أسميتهآ أسطورهـ ..* 
*لأنهآ تحدثت عن كبريآء ..~*
*لكن الخيآل فيهآ كثير ..~!!*
*منذ يومي الأول ..!*
*وحتى اليوم ..~*
*أسطورتي على حلقآت ..~!*
*مجنونه .. غآمضه .. حزينه .. وقد تثير البسمه بدوآخلكم أحيآنآ ..~!*
*لعلمي بضخآمة صرحنآ الرآئع ..~*
*فقد شيدت بنآء أسطورتي بثقه ..~*
*وتعمدت أن أُطيل في تركيب القطع المتنآثره ..!*
*لخلق عآلم .. أسميته إبدآع .. فقط لأنه يلمس عآلم كبريآء الخآص .. والخيآلي أحيآنآ ..~!*



*بدآية ..}!*
*هنآك أقلآم .. أروآح .. سآعدتني على النمآء .. وأثرت بدآخلي الكثير ..~!!*
*لن أنكر حق جنون أحرفهآ .. والذي حآولت أن أُكسب من مهآرته الكثير ..~*
*جميعنآ يعرف أميرة المرح ..~ جنون من إبدآع ..!!~*
*أثرت بحرفي كثيرآ .. كلمآتهآ الصآخبه بالمنتدى ..~!!*
*.. أيضآ .. أحرف كثيرهـ ..* 
*بعبث .. لن أُفصح عنهآ ... لأنني على يقين .. أنهآ تعلم مآ أود قوله ..~!!*


*بقي أن أُخبركم ..~!*
*أن بدآية أسطورتي .. هو نبض أحرفكم ..* 
*تشجيعكم وثقتكم بقلمي ..~!*
*بجنون .. إأنتظر آرآئكم ..* 
*بالقرب من مسآحة قلوبكم ..~!!*
*أتمنى أن أإكون ..~!!*
*كبريآء ..!~*

----------


## المستحييل

*اسطوره من نوع اخر .. وذات رونق مختلف بين طيات الحروف تتنثر محبوبتي وبين طيات اخرى اجدها شامخه ..نعم شامخه ولها من الشموخ الكثير .. شموخ التف بحرير الغموض ...
محبوبتي بتاكيد سيكون لاحرف اسطورتك وقع بداخلي ليس كأي وقع ففيها ماسيربني مالم اره من قبل وفيها سارى ماوجدته دوماُ بك ...
دمتي محبوبتي ودام شموخ غموضك..
مستحيلك...
*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ننتظر وبكل شووق 
هذه الاسطووره وقبل ان تدوون 
فمكنوونهااا حتما سيكوون الغمووض 
وفي طيااتهاا سينسج الابداع
وكماا اعتدناا منك ذلك
 ولكن اعتقد ان هذه الاسطووره 
ستكوون عمل مختلف يحلق 
ويملء كل المسااحاات 
وكل ذلك بفنوون الجنوون
نحن ننتظر تحيااتي

----------


## علي pt

*قديييييييييييييييييييم*

*نعم ليس جديد على مفاجئتنا بكل*
*ماهو مميز ..*

*عودتينا اختي كبرياء على الاعتراف بجمال دالك الجنوون ..*

*الدي كنت انكره قبل معرفتب به هنا ..*



*بانتظار جديدكم المميز دوما*

*ودمتم بحفظ الباري*

*تحيــــــــ علي ـــــــــاتي*

----------


## نُون

تستقرُ بأحداقكِ حروفٍ عطشى بالحسِّ المُرهف 
أتمّيها لترتوي جمالاً ..

...
..
.


حتماً ،
أنا من المتشدقين بزخاتِ مطركِ الـملون ..

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته 

  كبرياءء
           لي زمن لم تعا نق عيوني جميل الروائع 

   التي تدوزن روحك الشفافة هنا بيننا 
                                              واذا نحن بين الخما ئل الادبية
  نحا ول ان نقطف منها الجمال وروعة الارواح الرفافة 

   وليس بالعجيب اذا روعتينا بكوامن هذه الروعة الكامنه 

  بين رفيف الملا ئكة والارواح الكامنة بين عيونك وأصابع الشمع 

   سكر حلال صبته روحك في كؤوس مزا جنا وسرد الليل هنا 

   على احر من الجمر لمعا نقتك هنا روعة متجددة  


  خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
     بو كوثر

----------


## كبرياء

*مستحيلي ..~!!*
*حتمآ .. فإن أسطورتي ستمر بحضوركم المجنون لعآلمي ..* 
*كوني الأقرب ..!*


*نبرآس ..~!!*
*الكثير يظن أن الجنون عآلم مخيف ..!* 
*مخطئون جدآ .. فأنآ أعشقه ..* 
*كن من المتآبعين ..*


*علي ..~!!*
*أخجلتم جنون أحرفي ..*
*القديم هو جود عطآئكم ..* 
*لآ تختفي كثيرآ ..~*


*برآءه ..~!*
*أنتظرت حرفك .. يشيد بقآيآ أسوآري ..* 
*نوركـ أسعدني ...* 
*تآبعيني ..~*


*بو كوثر ..~*
*أن كآن لجمآل الأحرف شموخ ..*
*فهو من توآجدكم الرآقي ..~*


*سرني قلمكم المميز ..~*
*جـآإري الأفصآح ..~*

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*الأسطوره 1 ..~!!* 
.. *الـتآريخ 11 سبتمبر من عآم 1988 م ..~!*
*والذي يوآفق بالعربيه .. 1\2 \ 1409 هـ ..~*
*أعلنت صرخآإأتي تخطي محتوى الأمآن الذي كٌنت أختبئ خلفه ..*
*لأخرج بسهوله .. كمآ أخبرتني وآلدتي .. أن ألم الحضور هو الأسهل بالنسبه لهآ ..* 
*ربمآ كآنت تلكـ .. بدآية لحيآه صعبه .. مليئه بالجنون .. بتحطمآت من قدر .. ولآزآل الوردي عآلمآ تلوذ بهٍ طفولتي ..~!!*
*سأتحدث عن شخصية أنآ .. بإسم غموض ..~!*
*كي لآ أتخبط بين موآزين غروري المميت حينآ ..!!*
*تلك غموض .. طبيعة هآدئه حين كآنت صغيره ..* 
*تجردت من طآبع الطفل المشآغب .. بصمت .. عآشت أيآمهآ الأولى ..* 
*وكأنهآ تخبئ ضجيج الحيآة .. للمستقبل ..!*
*وآلدتهآ ..~!!*
*أقترًبت بعفويه .. خوف نسبيآ .... تحآول أن تسمع نبضآت قلبهآ ..*
*ألم تزل حيه ؟!! منذ سآعآت لم أسسمع لهآ صوت !!~*
*يآآه لم أكن أتوقع أن { غموض } تعشق النوم لهذه الدرجه ..!~*
*شهور مضت بسرعه .. يآ قدر .. أود أن أخطو .. أن أسآبق الأمل ..* 
*عآلمي لآ أتذكره ذلك الوقت .. لكنهم أخبروني ..!~*
*أنني كنت تحت جنحآن أخي الأصغر .. و طآلبة كسوله لأختي الأكبر ..!~*
*تحآول أن تعلمني أنني وهي أختآن .. يآآآه أحبهآ .. رغم بعدنـآ ..!*
*وذآك أخوهآ .. شرير .. ومتسلط رآئع .. أظنه لآ يصدق حين يقولون أنني أكبره سنآ ..!* 
*بت أتسلق مرآحل طفولتي .. أُسآبق الأيآم ..}|*
*.. لأخرج قليلآ من محيط كوخنآ الدآفئ .. قريبآ جدآ .. وبالجوآر .. طفولتي العآبثه ..* 
*صآخبه .. بدأت أٌعوض صمت أشهري الأولى ..!~*
*وصآر أخي وأولآد عمي هم عآلمي ..!~*
*وسآعد في ذلك .. أنني أفتقر إلى إبنت العم ..!!!!*
*لنلعب .. ونمرح .. حتى ينتهي اليوم بعد قول المأذن .. آلله أكبر .. آلله أكبر ...* 
*معلنآ صلآة المغرب .. بعفويتنآ الطآهره نقف .. نمعن في الأذآن ..* 
*فقد علمتنآ جدتي .. أن الأذآن يعني أنتهآء اليوم .. !!~*
*صحوة الأمل ... ولنحبب الأله بنآ .. يجب علينآ الأمعآن ..* 
*حفظ مآنستطع حفظه ... ثم نغآدر ... لتغفو أحلآمنآ .. منتظره يومآ جديد ..!!~*
*أإنتهى ..!~* 
*...*
*..*
*!*

----------


## المستحييل

*اسطوره هي ....!*
*ابدعتي بها ..فصطرت بداخلي شوق اكبر بكثير مما توقعت لاكتمال تلك الاسطوره الرائعه..*
*محبوبتي ماذا لعلي اطلق على جنون غموضك الرائع المبدع اللذي اخذ يسلبني كلماتي فتتوه امام ابداع غموضك..*
*المستحيل..*

----------


## علي pt

*لا أستطيع إلا قول ..*

*ان رائع قليل بحق ماجدتم به ،،*

*بانتظاركم دوما ..*

*وتقبلو تحيات*
*أخوكم علي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

أين أنا عن هذا الحيّز وهذا الأُفق الفسيح..

أين أنا عن هذه المساحة المُرهفة 
وسحر المشاعر المبثوثه هنا..



ابهرتني الفكرة ... بقدر ماشدنّي الأسلوب كعادته ..

رائعة وأكثر....

أنا هنا ...اترصد حرفك .....


سلم فكرك الراقي..

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ...

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نبراس،،،

عنواانهاا غمووض 
ولكنني اقراهاا بشفااافيه بالغه 
كلماات منساابه مسطره باسطووره 
منذ الولاده إلى عمر التمرد على سن الطفووله 
البرييء جمييله جدا هذه الاسطووره 
وماا زلناا ننتظر كل جدييد من سيل قلمكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~!!*



*مستحيلي ..!!~*
*مجنونه حين تعآنقين أحرفي بروعة حضوركـ ..~*
*دمتي هنآ .. حيث قلبي ..*


*عـلي ..~!!*
*الأروع هو حضورك المشرف أخي ..~*
*كن بالقرب من هنآ ..!*


*دمعهـ على السطور ..~!!*
*رآئعه .. والأروع هو شفآفية حضوركـ ..* 
*سلمتٍ من كل مكروه ..~*


*نبرآس ..~!!*
*أتمنى أن تظل البرآءة ..* 
*عنوآن يٌحلق بسمآء أسطورتي..* 
*الأروع هو حضورك أخي ..~!!*


*إأطمـع في المزيد ..~*
*لذآ لآتحرموني منهـ ..* 
*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريآء ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

**

*.,*
*.,*
*.,*



*الأسـطورة ..* *2** ..~!!*
*الأميره والأشرآر ..!!*


*الـيوم :** الأثنين ..* 
*السسـآأإعه :** 3:45 عصرآإأ*
*المكآن :** حيث كنآ نلهو دآئمآ ..~!*
*العمـر :** مآبين الخآمسسه والسـآدسه ..!*

*:** تعآآلو بنلعب لعبه جديدهـ ..!~*
*:** يللآ وش هي ؟؟!*
*:** أنآ الأمير .. و |[ غموض ]| الأميره ..~!!*
*:** إأي وبعدين ؟؟*
*: أنتو تخطفو { غموض } .. وتهربو فيهآ وتحبسوهآ عندكم ..* 
*وأإنآ أميرهآ أجلي أخلصهآ من أسسركم بعد مآ أكفخكم وآحد وآحد ..* 
*ولآزم هي تسسوي روحهآ مغمي عليهآ وأنآ أجي أحملهآ وأهرب فيهآ عنكم ..!~*
*... إأبتسآمة أحيت ملآمح جميعنآ .., أشرآر ووجدنإآ مآينآسب لنعلب به مع تلكـ الفتآإة ..!*
*فلآ يتوجب* *علينآ ضربهآ أو جعلهآ تبكي ..~!!* 
*{* *غموض** } .. سرت باللعبه قدر مآ أخآفتهآ النتآئج .. وبدأنآ حملة التمثيل ..~!*
*إأنآ أميره** .. أجلس مع ذآك المسمى أميري ..! لنرتشف بعض من القهوه ..*
*ونُنآقش أمور مملكتنآ الورديه ..~*
*وهؤلآء الأشرآر ..~ { أإخي وبعضآ من إولآد عمي } .. يترقبون بالجوآر ...* 
*ينتظرون فرصة الهجوم على الأميره وخطفهآ ..!~*
*يحآول أميري مفآجئتي بأمر مآ .. يطلب مني البقآء ..!~*
*ليذهب بعضآ من الوقت محضرآ معه مفآجأته والتي أجهلهآ لليوم :>*
*لينتهز هؤلآء الأشرآر فرصه الهجوم على الأميرة ..!*
*بصرخة أفزعتني حقآ ... وكدت أن أبكي .. لولآ أنني تذكرت أنهآ فعلآ لٌعبه ..!*
*<< لآدآعي للبكآء يآفتآه .. ~*
*طبعآ* *تم سحبي بقوة .. أممم أقصد تظآهرت بعدم الرغبه في الذهآب معهم ..*
*وأنآ متشوقه** لمعرفة مآ سيفعله أميري حين يعلم بإختطآفي من مملكته ..!!*
*جٌرٍرت إلى الجآنب الخلفي من المنزل .. حيث الجهه المشمسه منه ..!*
*وكأن ذلك نوع من التعذيب ..!** أووه يآ أشرآر لم نتفق على تعذيب ..{ غموض }.. !!*
*حٌبستْ بمسآحة صغيره للزرع وتم تهديدي أن تحركت فسوف يقتلونني ..!*
*يآآه لآ يمكنني الحرآك ..! لقد خفت حقآ يومهآ فهم متمردين ..!!*
*بضع دقآئق** .. إن لم تكن ثوآني .. وأنآ أسمع صوت صرآخ أميري ..!!*
*مُعلنآ غضبه ..!** وقفت أترقب من بعيد .. ففي مرحلة تخليصي يتوجب عليه ضربهم ..!~*
*سأبكي إن أصبت بخدشه ..!~*
*وحقآ ... هجم عليهم فخآفوآ أصلآ هههه ..لأنهم إن كآنو أشرآر مره ..!!~*
*فهم ضعفآء بحضرة جنونه .. أزآحو الطريق عني ببعض من كبريآء ونظرآت حقد ..!*
*وجآء دور ..{ غموض } .. لأمثل الأغمآء ..!* 
*أذكر يومهآ لم تنم قبل أن تستحم من بيآض الأرض التي أستقرت عليهآ أطرآفهآإ لدقآئق ..!!~*
*فأميري** لم يعرف كيف يحملني ..! يآآه حمدت ربي ههه وأخبرته لنكملهآ هربآ على الأقدآم* 
*ولآدآعي لحمل .. { غموض } .. تردد في البدآيه لأنه كآن يود حملي .. لكنه لمح في عيني*
*الخجل** فوآفق على مآ أبديت ..~!!*
*هربنآ بعيييدآ عنهم** .. وعدنآ لمملكتنآ ... ونحن نضحك منتصرين على الأشرآر ..!~*
*وليت بإمكآن غموض .. الأنتصآر على كل شرير .. حين كبرت ..!!~*

*إأنتهى ..~!!*
*...*
*..*
*!*

----------


## المستحييل

*اسطورتك خيالك داعب جنون مخيلتي لاذهب بعيدا بعيدا من هنا الى حيث انتي ...
وهناك ترتمي افكاري بين جنونك.. وهناك سؤال يطرح نفسه .. كيف لك ان تبدعي بغموض مجنون .؟! اذهلني ..
مستحيلك..
*

----------


## نُون

جُننتُ يومَ لمحني منكوشةَ الشعر ، ملّطخة الشفتين بأحمرِ الشفاهِ المسروق من أحد الأدراج النسائية ، و بقايا حُمرةٍ تكسو وجنتاي ، خرجتُ متباهية من غرفتي الصغيرة المهووسة باللُعب أجرُ أذيالَ ثوبٍ أسودَ اللونِ ، و فرقعةٌ يُثيرها الكعب العالي الذي أسقطني مُرغمةً عن جرأتي بين يديه ..
قهقهَ طويلاً .. طويلاً ! 
شعرتُ برغبةٍ مُلحة في الإنتقامِ منه ، و حتى اليوم أنشدُ القدر أن يُسقطهُ بينَ يديّ مُتعثراً بخطواته . 


الحديثُ هنا .. 
يُجبرني على استرجاعِ الذكرياتِ الجميلة و العنيفة و طرحِ اللحظاتِ المؤلمة و المثيرة ،
رائعةٌ في صياغةِ الحديث ، و حبكهِ بجودة .
منشدّة بجنون لإستكمالِ ليالي العذراء غموض و بطلها ! 
أيقني بأنكِ مميزةٌ ، عابثةٌ بالحرف وفق مزاجيتُكِ الأنثوية المتعجرفة تارة و اللطيفة تارةً أخرى .

----------


## علي pt

*الأميرة غموض ..*

*أرجعتينا للوراء .. ربما لـــ ثمــــــــ 18 ــــــان عشر سنة*
*عندما كنت بسن الخامسة ،،*


*مضحك أني أقول الآن : ليتني لم أكبر وظل عمري كما كان*
*وكاني أتدكر تلك الأيام ومع الخوف من صدام أثناء حرب الخليج ،،*
*ولكن كان خوفي أكثر من القناع الواقي (للمواد الكيميائية)*


*شكرا لك يا أميرة الكلمات ..*
*لقد جعلتينا نتدكر لحظات كانت من أسعد اللحظات بالعمر ..*
*ولي فترة لم أعود لصور الماضي <<< ومن قالك اسرد قصة حياتك*


*بانتظار جميل أساطيركم {نون والقلم وما يسطرون} ..*

*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*
*وتوفيقه وتسديده*

*وتقبلو تحيــــــات*
*أخيكـم : علــــي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


تجربة رااائعة ....وحكاية أسطورية تشد القلوب...

راق لي مسرح غموض بكل مااحتواه من مشاهد :)

كُنت اقرأه بقلبي  ...... قبل العين ...

تشوقت كثيراً لقراءة المزيد من كيان غموض..


سلمت تلك الطفولة البريئة ...وسلمت الأنامل التي سطرتها بسحر الحرف...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نبراس،،،

كبريااء
جمييله وراائعه هذه الاسطووره طفووله
 برييئه حاالمه خياال وفكر جمييل وماا زلناا
 نبحر في غمووض كبريااء الاسطووره التي حوت كثييرمن 
خجل وبراائة الطفله المتمرده على الطفوله ولكن بصمت
ننتظر تكملة غمووض هذه الاسطووره 
كوني بخيير

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد
ماشاء الله كـــبريــــــآأآأآء 
بجد اسطوووووره راااائعه جدا 
براءة الطفوووووله الجميله وغمووووض كبرياء 
من المتابعين غااااليتي ،،
اكتفي هنا حتى لااشوه صفحتك حبيبتي
اعطرالتحايا بعبق وشذى الياسمين

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أسطـورة مـزخرفة بـالذكريات ..*
*عقدٌ تتساقط لآلئه وتتفكك ..*
*تحكي مشاعرٌ يكتنفهآ الغموض ..*
*لشخصية لطالما استهوتني بروعتها* 
*وغموضٌ توشح الابداع ليكونَّ أسطورهـ بجمالها*

*~ كبرياء ~*

*حرفكـِ طاهر كالسماء*
*غموضكِ ينساب بكل دفءٍ وعمق*
*سأبقى وسأتابع اكتشافاتك*
*سلمت اناملكِ المخملية التي تكتب بمداد نبض قلمك*
*أعذري فضولي أن لوث أسطورتكِ*

*~ ستجديني دوماً هنا ~*

*صدووفه*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~!!*


*مستحيلي ..~!*
*بل هو جنون وجودك أجنني بروعتهـ ..* 
*سلم قلمك غآليتي ..* 
*دمتي بالقرب من مسآحآت قلبي الغآمضه ..~!!*



*برآء من الحب ..~!*
*هي مسآحة مجنونه .. لأسطوره ..~!*
*يُعجبني فيهآ تصفحكـ المجنون ..* 
*وتلكـ الذكريآت .. أسمحي لهآ بالأفصآح ..~*
*دمتٍ ..!~*



*علي ..~!!*
*يآآه أخي ..! أذكره حرب العرآق ..!~*
*وتلكـ الأقنعه ..! وأغلآق النوآفذ بعمق ..* 
*كم كآن مخيفآ .. لكنه بطفولتي مغآمره ..!!*
*صور تبعثرت بمخيلتي لحرب العرآق ..!*
*رغم صغر سني ..!*
*دآم توآجدكـ ..~!*



*دمعهـ ..~!*
*بل هو مسرحي لآ يكتمل دون جود حضوركمـ ..* 
*وتلكـ غموض ... تنتظر بصمة تلوحون بهآ برأيكم عن*
*عآلمهآ المجنون ..~*
*فلتكوني بالقرب من هنآ دومآ ..~*



*نبرآس ..~!!*
*يكفيني أنك من متآبعين جنون عآلمي ..* 
*ويسرني بعمق .. تمعنك بأحرفي البريئه ..* 
*فلآ تحرمنآ من توآجدكـ المميز ..~!!*


*فرح ..~!!*
*بل أن وجودكم نورآ لعآلمي ..~!*
*وروعة حضوركم .. تشجعني ..* 
*كوني أقرب من هكذآ ..~*
*دمتي ..~*


*صدفة البحر ..~*
*صدقيني .. أنني سأنتظر ردك في كل مره ..* 
*كي أحيي البسمه بدوآخلي من جديد ...* 
*سلم مرورك ..~!!*


*يعطيكـمـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..~!*
*وحفظكم ربي من كل شر ..* 

**
*كبريـآء ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

** 

*الأسسطوره** ..{ 3 } ..!!*
*كآبوس مزعج ..!~* 

*مؤلم ..** أن تشعر بالألم .. أن تنفرد بالوحده العآطفيه والجسديه ..!*
*يلوحني الألم من كل نآحيه ..!*
*يُقشعر جسدي ..!** ويرسم طريق أجهله ..!*
*ربآآه .. }|~** لآ زلت بالسسآدسه ..!*
*أرحمني ..!*
*ربمآ كآن ذلك عقآب من ربي ..* 
*لأنني اليوم تشآجرت مع أولآد عمي و أخبرت عمي فضرب الجميع إلآ أنـآإآ*
*فكآن هذآ الألم عقآبآ لي ..!*
*وهآ أنآ وحدي ..! لمـآ !!*
*تركوني ..!** لأنني تسببت في إيسآع جسدهم ضربآ ههه } يآآه لآزلت أضحك على أشكآلهم وهم* 
*يهربون من هول الضرب ..!*
*بين تنآقض الشمآته والوحده أعيش الآن ..!!*
*مآلذي يمكنني فعله وأنـآ وحدي .. أمممم سأفكر قليلآ .. ولن يكونوآ سببآ في زعل { غموض } ... ~!*
*مآذآ لو ........ ذهبت لأعتذر منهم ..!!* 
*لآلآل**آ .. لن أعتذر .. فقد أغضبوني ..!*
*تمتمآت مجنونه .. صرحت بهآ غموض ..~!!*
*وصورة** .. بين يديهآ الآن .. تٌذكرهآ بمآضٍ بعييد ..!*
*دلوعه** كانت ..! لكن بدآخلها شقآوة الصبيه ..!!*
*لآ تحب الجلوس كثيرآ مع أختها الكبيره ووآلدتها ..! فهم مهتمون بأمور البنت وثقآفتهآ وحتى أسلوبهآ ..!*
*وتلكـ هي ..}!** أولآد عمها عآلمها ..! يآآه مآدمت أحفظ تقآسيم وجوههم فهم يحفظون ملامحي للآن ..!! يآلي من شريره ..!!*
*أفكآر وأفكآر ...** شتتهآ ضرب على البآب ..!*
*قتل الجرح بدآخلها بعفويه ..!* 
*فجرآحنآ صغييره جدآ .. مقآرنه بمآ ترسمه الجرآح الآن ..!}*
*مآبكٍ يآ أميرتي { غموض } ..!* 
*يآآه أحيآ الخجل بدآخلي إبن عمي الشرير ..!*
*تظآهرت بالدلع* *.. لكنني أزحته بحركة صبيآنيه عفويه .. و أنطلقت معه .. للعب من جديد ..!* 

*أنتهى ..~*
*..*
*..*
*!*

----------


## المستحييل

*انتي اميرتي الصغيره الاآن  ...!
 انتي بجنونك العارم  والفريد من نوعه التي تجذب كل مابي اليك بغموضك المعتاد....,
 يالك من مشاكسه عنيفه ويالك من اسطوره رائعه...
 اعشق في كل مره حروف غموضك واكتضاضها بالجنون... 
 دوما سكون هنا بالقرب منك...
 مستحيلك..!*

----------


## علي pt

*ياله من دلع ..*

*غموض كانت الأميرة المدللة ،،*
*والشقية بعفوية ..*


*ماذا لو حازت كبرياء على "ساعة الزمن" هل ستستخدمها للرجوع للزمن الماضي !!*
*ولو عادت هل ستغير ما كانت تصنعه ام لا ؟؟؟*

*>>>>>>>> أدري هني سؤالي لاقافة ..*
*بس شسوي خيوه جا في بالي وسدحته ،،*


*سنظل غن شاء الله من المتابعين*
*ودمتم بحفظ المولى ورعايته*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

جذبني سحر غموض ........تلك الطفلة المُشاكسة .. المرحة... 
تُصاب بتأنيب الضمير حيناً....ولكن يغلبها كبرياؤها..... 


احبتتها بصدق..... براءتها وعفويتها لاتفيئ بالرغم من كل شيئ... 


غاليتي كبرياء....... 
مُذهلة أنتِ أخية... 

دائماً مُتقنة للسيناريو.......... ولابد من أن تظهر روحك بين السطور.... 

بتُ أعشق هذا المُتصفح...... 
انتظر جنون غموض بشووق.. 

سلم ذاك الفكر..وتلك الأنامل.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

تنقلت بين تلك الاحرف فوجدتها تحتوي الكثير الكثير
فهناك الشقاوة
المشاكسة
المرح 
اللعب
الهدوء
وقبل كل شي هنـــــــــــــاك كانت 
غموض
تلك الاسطورة الرائعة
التي تفننت في رسم ماضيها المرح المشاكس
 ومزجته بحاضرها الغامض الذي زاد غموضه
بين كل تلك الاحرف ..
جميله جداً كلماتكِ وطريقة وصفكِ
لماضيكِ الجميل والمرح ..
سأكون متابعة لكل حرف ستسطرينه في هذه الصفحة ...
كوني بخير حتى نلتقيكِ في أسطور جديدة ...
تحياتي العطرة لكِ
همــ الصمت ــس ...

----------


## سجينة الآهات

كبريــاء ,, غمــوض في عالم خااص

في عالم الإبـداع .. فأنتي أميـرة

أسلوبك رائع .. وحروفك تناثر الإبداع

حكايات ذكريات الطفولة .. لو أننا ما زلنا نعيشها .. !

.. قلمي عااجـز عن التعبير تحت صرح إبداعكِ

متاابعــة >>

في انتظار المزيد

تحيــاتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

سلس وجمييل هو عاالم الطفووله والبراائه المتنااثره في اياامه
كبرياااء كلمة ايحااء بنيت في عاالم الطفووله وقد استمر إلى الاان
 عمووض هو شعاار  الامييره كبريااء وكبريااء شعاارهاا الغمووض
جمييله هي الذكرى اذا كانت ببراائه وعفويه كما هي الاسطووره 
بشوق نتاابع هذه الذكرياات البرييئه في عالم كبريااء
دمتي بخيير

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ...~!!!*


*مستحيلي ..!*
*سلم عطر توآجدكـ يالغلآ ..*
*مشآكسه أنـآ..!!!* 
*مو كثرك  ..~*
*كوني أقرب من ذلك ...~*


*علي ..~!!*
*توآجد مميز أخي ..~*
*صدقني تجردت من الدلع الآن ههه* 
*ماذا لو حازت كبرياء على "ساعة الزمن" هل ستستخدمها للرجوع للزمن الماضي !!
ولو عادت هل ستغير ما كانت تصنعه ام لا ؟؟؟*
*نعم .. ليوم وآآحد فقط ..* 
*وسأصبح أشقى ممآ كنت عليه* 
*سلم توآجدك المميز أخي ..* 
*دآم نبضك ..*


*دمعهـ على السطور ..~!!*
*وأنآ أيضـآ أحببتهآ بعنف << كف ..* 
*وللبرآءة طعم آخر فعلآ ..* 
*سلم توآجدك الأروع من رآئع ..* 
*كوني بالقرب من هنآ ..*


*همس الصمت ..~!!*
*وأإنآ سأرتسم لوردي وجودك ..* 
*طله جديده في كل مره ..* 
*سلم عطرك الفوآح ..* 


*سجينه ..~!*
*الأروع هو وجودي حيث أنتم ...* 
*وأنآ من أعجز عن تخطي الشكر لمروركم ..* 
*أنتظر ردك ..~*


*نبرآس ..~!*
*وأنآ بشوق أيضآ ..* 
*لرؤيت ردودكم على مرآءه قلبي ...* 
*سلم توآجدكـ ...* 



*يعطيكـمـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ...* 
*سرني حقـآ مروركم ..* 
*كبريآء ..~!*

----------


## كبرياء

*الأسسطورة ..{ 4 } ..~!!*
*الـعروس ..!*

*ألف الصلآة والسلآم عليك يآآحبيب** الله** يآآمحمد ..}!*
*تعآلت** الأصوآآت في بيتنآ الكبيرر ..!*
*معلنة زوآج أحد أعمآآمي ..*
*والنآس** والبخور والأهم في كل هذآ .. الثوب الذي سترتديه { غموض }..* 
*أبيض مزكرش* *تعتليه** طرحه ..!** أظنهم كآنو يظنوني أنآ العروس ههه* 
*ويُفك شعرهآ لتوضع تلك الطرحه بدقه ..* 
*وبعد إلحآح شديد على أإمهآ .. وضعت لهآ القليييل من أحمر الشفآة ..!*
*والذي جعلهآ تقف أمآم المرآءة طووآل اليوم بغرور و ثقه ..*
*لكن ..** لن تخرج اليوم بعييدآ عن النسآء ..فهي لآتود من الصبيه الأشقيـآء أن يرون جمآلهآ المؤسر بنظرهآ ..!*
*فطآبعهآ بينهم وإن كآن دلوع .. فهو مغآمر ..* 
*غريييب أمركٍ يآ { غموض } ..! لآزلتي تقفين أمآم المرآءه وأصوآتهم يزفون عمك ..!*
*أسرعي* *قبل أن يرحل الجميع دون أن يروآ جمآل شكلك اليوم ..!*
*وأنطلقت وهي تودع نفسهآ بقبله طبعت على شفآفية المرآءه اللون الأحمر ..!*
*لتسرع للتصفيق والرقص ههه ..!*
*لكن شقآوتهآ لم تمسكهـآ ... فقد أرآدت أن ترى شكل الأولاد وهم يزفون عمهآ ..* 
*وخرجت ..!** الشريره تمسك بإحدى يديهآ ثوبهآ وبالأخرى طرحتهآ ..! خوفآ من أن يقعون ..!~*
*بجرأه ..** أقتربت من مجلس الرجآل .. لترى الصبيه على شكل أنييق أبهرهآ ..* 
*ههه الثوب الرجآلي المميز .. وبعضهم أرتدى الغتره والآخر أكملهآ بالبشت ..!*
*أشرآآر** هم وهي لم تستطع أن تتمآلك نفسهآ فضحكـت بصوت فضح توآجدهـآ ...* 
*ليهجموآ عليهآ ويلفون لهآ من كل صوب ..!*
*أحدهم يٌعلق على أحمر الشفآة .. والآخر على الطرحه ..!*
*والآخر على الثوب الأبيض الطووويل ..*
*أٌصابهآ بقهر جنوني ... !*
*فوعدت نفسسهآ بالأنتقآم لآحقـآ ..<~ خوفآ من أنآقتهآ الحآليه ...* 
*وعآدت من حيث كآنت ..!!*
*إأنتهى ....!*
*...*
*..*
*!*

----------


## المستحييل

*ابدعت كلماتك ولونت هذي المهر لون مختلف عن كل مره لتسطر ابدااع غامض وممميز وليكون اسطوره خارقه ومسيطره على كل ابداع غامض ...!
 ابدعتي وابداعتي وابدعتي ......~
 ودام ادباعك لي دوماَ....
 المستحيل..*

----------


## علي pt

*وعقبال ما تنزفين ىعروس ..*

*جميل طرحكم ،،*

----------


## نُون

أساطيرٌ مُفعمةٌ بالبراءة ، 
مُدمجة بالإثارة ،
همساتٌ طفولية طفيفة تصنعُ العجب ،
صرخاتٌ مجنونة تبعثُ على الضحك ،

كبرياء 
 عالمكِ مُدهش ، يكاد يُفصلُ أجزاء شخصيتكِ تفصيلا ، 
مُذهل ، يفتكُ بذكرياتي الخامدة لتصحو ..


عاجزةٌ عن الشكر لأنكِ تُصلحين بكلِّ مرةٍ جزءً من أجزاء ذاكرتي المخدوشة ..

----------


## نُون

- نآني !
- هااه  :noworry: ..
-  :huh:  ، ما هيَ أكبرُ أُمنياتكِ ؟
- اممم أُمنياتي كثيرة  :cheesy:  .. 
- مثلاً 
- أريدُ ملامسةِ السماء بكفي !
- ابتسامةٌ بريئة تغرسُ جذورها على شفتيه .. فقط ؟
- نعم ..
- ماذا لو أخبرتكِ أننا بمقدورنا ملامستها و الآن ..
-  :amazed:  ، حقاً ؟
- نعم ..  :noworry: 
- كيف و أنا قزمةٌ صغيرة ، حتى بالقفز لا أطالُها ..  :sad2: 
- أعدكِ أن تلمسيها .. هيا أغمضي عينيكِ ، جيداً جداً و إلا لن تلمسيها ( يتشابكَ رمشها بعضه بالآخر لئلا تُسقطُ أكبر أمانيها )
- حسناً ، أغمضتها جيداً جداً جداً جداً 
- ارتفعي بجسمكِ ، ارفعي كفكِ إلى أقصى حد .. هيا ، سنصل
- لم ألمسها بعد  :wacko: 
- اهدئي  :evil: 
- حسناً  :angry: 
- تحسسي سقف السماء ، تعبثي بالغيوم ، انفشي شعر السحب ، تذوقي المزن ..
( صمت مطبق ) يتلوهُ انفجارٌ عصيب : -  :nuts:  ، وااااو
- استشعري كل شيء ، كل شيء
- أنني حقاً أشعر ..  :nuts: 
- ( تصفيق  :ongue: ) هيا افتحي عينيكِ
- هيه لقد كنتُ احلم لم انتهي بعد ..  :wink: 
- ما رأيكِ ؟ 
- ( قبلةٌ بريئة داعبت دمعةٌ مُتعلقة برمش عينيه ) شكراً جزيلاً ، لقد حققت أمنيتي ههه ، حسناً و الآن أمنيةٌ أخرى  :embarrest:  ، 
- ماذا ؟  :huuh: 
- أريد أن تُمطرَ السماء لعباً و حلوى ..  :clap: 
- ها ها ها ما رأيكِ أن تمطرَ مزيداً من الأطفالِ الأشقياء أمثالكِ أيضاً ؟ 
- وااااااااااااو ،  :nuts: 
- في الأحلام حبيبتي ، هيا إلى فراشكِ .. 
-  :sila:  /  :no:  /  :sleep:  



( طفلةٌ و أخاها )

----------


## همس الصمت

ما أجمل الشقاوة في ذلك السن 
وما أجمل أن نعيش مع الجميع بشقاوتنا ..
ولكن
.. الجزاء من جنس العمل ..
ذهبتي لكي تسخري منهم
فسخروا منكِ بدورهم ..
يالك من شقية ياغموض ..
راقت لي أسطورتك الرابعه ..
لا تتأخري فنحن في إنتظار المزيد 
والمزيد من الشقاوة الجميلة في ذلك السن ..
كوني بخير حتى نرى أسطورتك الخامسه ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

جرءه + طفووله + برااءه
اذا امتزجتاا معا تعطي الحيااة طعما 
لا يضااهييه اي اطعم 
عاالم مفعم بالامل والحرييه البرييئه
ذكرياات جمييله من ذالك العاالم
واتمنى ان توااكبكم لهذا العاالم 
دمتي بالف خيير

----------


## صدفة البحر

غموضكِ
~ كبرياء ~
أثار لغة التفكير لدَّي >>
أحاول بقدر الإمكان حل الألغاز >
وفك الرموز ..
أعذريني غالتي فهما طال اللقاء ..!
سيسحبنـي الحنين إليكِ ..


واصلي غموضكِ بشغف ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

مررتُ هنا مراراً...

وفي كل مرة ادخل..تستقبلني غموض بفستانها الأبيض ذو الذيل الطويل...

ببراءتها بشقاوتها .... اتأملها كثيراً...ومن ثم أضيع.......

وأعود مُجدداً...مُلملمة شتاتي...


سلمت تلك الأنامل ...وسلم الفكر والتسلسل الرااائعين ....

انتظر لتلقّي حروفكِ ....


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~*
*عدت ..{!* 
*إأبحث عن إأسطورتي ..{* 
*بين روعة أحرفكمـ ..{!!*


*مستحيلي ...{* 
*سلم مرورك الرآئع غلآي ..~*
*وذآك الأبدآع مرتسم من جنونهآ لآ جنوني ..*


*عـلي ..{* 
*شكرآ لـ طهر دعوآتكم ..* 
*الجميع إن شآلله هههه * 


*برآءه ..~*
*وإأنـآ من المترقبين لـ جنون ذكريآتكـ ..* 
*أإعجبتني شقآوتكـ ..* 
*والسمـآء .. عآإلم جعل منآ متشآبهتآن لحد كبير ..~*
*دإآم توآجدكـ ..* 


*همس ..{* 
*ههههه يآلكـ من شريره ..!*
*لم تكن بشـقآوة بقدر مآكآنت فضولآ ..*
*<~ جت تكحلهآ عمتهـآ ..* 


*نبرآس ..{!*
*وإأنـآ أيضـآ أتمنى صدقني ..{*
*لآزلت أحآول إأن أرتسم الشقآوة ..* 
*ببرآءه ..!* 


*صدفة ..~{* 
*وإأنـآ أيضـآ أحآول عبثـآ* 
*تفكيك الرموز ..~*
*دآإم توآجدكـ الرآئـع ..~*


*دمعهـ ..{!*
*لآتضيعي .. فهنـآك الكثير ..* 
*بين خفآيآ الغموض ...* 
*دآإم توآجدكـ المميز  ...*


*سي يـوو ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

**

*الأسسطوره ..{ 5 } ..!*
*صحرآء .. وصوت مخيف ..{!!*



*لأنهمـ الـيوم عـآئله رآئعهـ ....!*
*رغمـ صغرهـآ ..{*
*إألآ إأأنهآ إأمتزجت بشقآوة نـآدرة ..{*
*قآبعة بين جنون غموض وأخوتهـآ ..* 
*وحنـأآن وآلديهـآ الذي لآ يخلو من الـعفويه الرآئعهـ ..{*
*إأقتـربوآ بضع خطوآإت ..{ قآإل وإألد غموض ..* 
*والذي ترآه يشبههآ في كثير من تصرفآته الرآئعهـ ..* 
*وهمس لهمـ .. والأبتسـآمة ترتسسم على شفتيه ..* 
*ثمـ ..{! صـرخوآ وكأنهم إأنتصروآ في معركة حـآسمه ..~*
*سنذهب في رحـله !!؟*
*ونحن الخمسسه .. فقط .. يآلهآ من مغآآمره ..{*
*لم يبقى شيء .. لم نعد لهآ في رحلة ..* 
*قيل إأنهـآ في صحرآإء البلآد ..~!*
*وأعتمر الجميع الشوق .. وبآتو متحمسين جدآآ ..* 
*يـآآه لو إأنكم ترونهم .. وكأنهم سيذهبون للقـمر ..!!*
*أعدوآ الطعـآم والشرآب .. والأهم في كل هذآ لعبة غموض*
*المج ـنونه .. ..{*
*وردية اللون .. مدورة الشكل .. حقيقه لم إأفهم رغم تمعني أنـآ شخصيـآ* 
*فيهـآ .. مـآهو ذآك المخلووق ..* 
*لكنه جدآ رآإئـع .. ومـآجعله ظريف .. إأن غموض .. لم تنسى إأن* 
*تسجل له إأسمـآ بين مجموعة إألعـآبهـآ .. إأسمته ..{ مجودي } ..~ّ!**
**هههه مـآ الرآبط العجيب بينه وبين المجد .. إأنآ لآ إأعلم ..<< إأسألوهآ !*
*لـنترك مجودي بسلآم .. فقد مآت منذ زمن طويل .. آآه يـآله من طيب ..* 
*ركبنـآ السيـآره .. سودآء تروق لي بجنون ..~*
*وإأنطلقنـآ .. نحو عـآإألم جديد نسبيآ لـ غموض ..* 
*عينآهآ البرآقتآن .. رآقبتآ الطريق بـتمعن نـآدر ..!{*
*وكأنهآ ستخوض إأمتحآن في الطريق للـ بر ههه ..{*
*...!~ سـآحة من رمـآل صفرآء ..* 
*وهدوء رآآئـع .. سحب زينت أركآن سمآئنـآ ..{!*
*وبعضـآ من نخيل ..{! قررنـآ الجلوس تحتهـ ..* 
*وعـآلم جنوني بـ عنف ..{ إأذكر إأن غموض ..* 
*لآزآلت تعشق للـ يوم هذآ العآإلم ..{ خصوصآ حين سقوط المطر ..~*
*ويوم رآآئـع كإآن ..{ ولــــكن ..!!*
*مآلبثنـآ الج ـلووس .. حتى غآبت الشمس بسرعه ...* 
*معلنة رحيلنـآ عن ذآك المكآن ..{*
*مـآلذي حصل ..!؟*
*إأظن إأن سيآرتنآ .. لم تعد قآدره على المضي ..!*
*عشقت أرض الصحرآء .. فغآصت وبـقووة ..* 
*أرجلهآ في الرمآل ..!!*
*وبـــآت من المستحييل ..{! إأن تتحرك ..~*
*خوف .. ولو أإنكم رآيتم عينآ غموض وإأختهـآ ..* 
*للمحتم .. دموع ترفض السقوط ..!*
*وأخوهـآ الشرير .. يحآول بآئسـآ إن يحفر بالأرض ..{*
*وكأنه ينتشل من مآء البحر .. ليرميه بالجهه الأخرى منهـ ..!!*
*صمت .. وليل خيم الأرجـآء .. صوت أرعـبهم ..!!*
*و ..* 
*إأنتـهى ...!*
*!!*
*!*






*مـآلذي سيحصل ؟؟ إأسألو غموض قريبـآ ..~*
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## المستحييل

*عشقت حروفك بجنون غموضك يالك من بارعه في تجسيد اسطورتك الجامحه ...*
* محبوبتي في اسطورتك امتزجت العفويه بالغموض وانتجت تلك الاميره غموض..*
* بجنون احببت حروفك هنا...*
* مستحيلك..*

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحباً بعودتكِ مرة أخرى لآكمل السطور
التي أشتقنا لنعيش بين حروفها ..
ترى مالذي سيحدث مع غموض
مع هدوء الليل والظلام المخيم في كل مكان ..
ستجعلين لي مع الانتظار موعداً
وأنا لطالما كرهت الانتظار ..
ولكني سأكون في إنتظار البقيه بكل شوق ...
فلا تتأخري في إكمال الاسطورة ..
دمتِ موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## نُون

الصحون الفضائية 
 :nuts: 
لا تقولي أنها طارت ببعضكم ، و بقي الآخرون منتظرون حائرون ..
 :blink: 



هههـ ...  :toung: 
بشوق لهذهِ الأسطورة 
 :amuse: 



لا تُطيلي التفكير بالنهاية !

----------


## نبراس،،،

عااد الغمووض والجنوون الراائع
ليرسم احرفه المحكمه 
عنفواان +وكبريااء ...ينتج مجدا جمييلاا
ظلاام كانني اتخيل انك كونتي بحييرة كبييره
من كثرة االدمووع هههه
ننتظر بشووق غمووضكِ
كوني بخيير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
مغامرة حقاً ياغموض.....!! 
مُجرد نظرة عينيكِ لمحتُ فيها حُب الاستطلاع وروح المغامرة ..... 
سرعان ماتبعتها نظرة تسليم ...وخوف.. 


سأبيتُ هنا.......معهم .... 
مُنتظرة الفرج ....!! 
متى الاقلاع ياغموض....انبئيني .....!!     

غاليتي جود الكبرياء.. 
حماسية في سرد السطور....... 
اكشن في طلقات الحروف....... 


هنا نحنُ ننتظر ....فلا تتأخري.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## noor al zahra

_سطور رائعه و كلمات من ذهب_ 
_سلمتي غاليتي_  
_بنتظار جديد ابداعاتك_ 
_اعذب ودي_ 
_noor al zahra_

----------


## اسير الهوى

هذه الاسطورة الغامضة

والتي قامت ببطولتا غموض

ترتبت على العفوية

وان خللها بعض الشقاوة وقليل من الغرور

لكن حتما يطفي بريقا على ايام الطفول

حقا اعدتيني سنينا للخلف

منها ما يروق لي ذكراه

ومنها ما اود حذفه من ذاكرتي

للابد لقسوة محتواه

كبرياء

انت مبدعة

اعجبتني طراوة سردك لهذه الاسطورة

تيقني اني من المتابعين

تحياتي لك ولتكوني بخير

----------


## علي pt

*ترددت قليلا* 
*في وضع رد ..*

*وما عساي أن أكتب*
*غير الحمد لله الذي أعادك*
*لتكملة هذه الأسطورة وهذا الابدع ،،،*

*وكلي فضول بمعرفة "مجودي" ..*
*لقد أثار فضولي*

*ويالها من رحلة شيقة - ولكن أتكنى أن لا تنتهي سريعا*
*كما انتهى نهارها سريعا ..*
*كلي متابعة لما سيحدث من أحداث*
*ويالها من "تغريزة" نعم قد تسبب الحزن*
*والكآبة - ولكنها بعد ذلك تكون ذكرى حلوة ..*
*ومغامرةرائعة ..*
*وتعلم أشياء لم تكن بالحسبان!!*

*بانتظار المزيد والمزيد ..*

*ودمتم ودام عطائكم ..*
*ودمتم بصحة وعافية*

----------


## MOONY

نص مميز حقا واستثنائي يجبرنا على العوده له اكثر من مره ..

صح احساسك وسلم  نبضكِ 

يالغلا
تحياتي :amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

*مستحيلي ..{!~*
*لآطآلمآإ أنتظرت نزفك هنآ ..* 
*كوني أقرب من ذلك ...* 


*همس ..}*
*ترقب رآئع ..* 
*هآ إنآ عدت .. << والله يستر ..~*
*حيآآك* 


*برآءه ..~*
*هههههه إأنتي شريره ..!*
*ترقبي .. لآ صحون فضآئيه فقط بل شوك أيضـآ << كف ..!*


*نبرآإس ..}~!*
*رآق لي تخيلك الرآئع ..* 
*أإممم لنرى مآحدث ..* 
*حيآك ..~*


*لحظآت ..~!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*دمعهـ على السطور ..}!*
*أتمنى أنني لم أجعل المبيت طويلآ..* 
*ترقب رآآئع ..* 
*حيـآك ..~ْ*


*نور الزهرآء ..~*
*أهلآ بك بين ثنآيآآ أسطورتي ..* 
*حيآك ..~*


*أسير الهوى ..{*
*مرور رآئـع أشتآقت له أحرفي المبعثره ..* 
*أتمنى أن أسطورتي رآقت لكم ..* 
*حيآآك ..~*

*علي ..{*
*ولم التردد ..!*
*مجودي ههه آآه لقد مآت منذ زمن ..* 
*كف عن تذكيري به أكثر << طيري ..* 
*حيآكـ ..* 


*موني ..~*
*تسلمين ع التوآجد المميز ..* 
*كـ قطرآت الندى .. أشكرك ..* 
*حيآك ..* 

*سـإأعـود ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

**




*تـآإبـع الإأسطوره ..{ 5 } ..~!!*
*الـشرطه ..{!*

*ج ـريدة اليـوم ..}!*
*بتإأريخ الألم .. يومـ مأسآة .. لقضيه مجتمع غريب ..!*
*رجـل من إأمـن الشرطه .. إأعتدى على أحد العـ‘وآئل ..* 
*أهلكـ الإأب ضربآإ حتى فقد وعيه ..! وإأغتصب زوجته ..{*



*- إأين إأبـي يـآإأمي ؟! ..{ قآإلت غموض ..~*
*- ذهب يبحث عن شخص يُخرجنـآ من هذآإ المكآإن ..*

*خـ‘ـوف .. وصمت .. سكن إأطرآف الجـميع .. وتلكـ الدموع إأنهمرت لآمحآله ..~*
*مآلبثنـإآ قليلآ .. حتى سمعنـآ صوت سيـآرة قآدمهـ ..* 
*يقودهآإ أحد البدو .. { وتٌجآنبه زوجته .!ّ**~*
*وبمؤخره السيإأره .. أبي وآقف ينظر إلينآ ..!{* 
*تح ـول بكآئنآ لـضحكآإت .. فوجهـ إأبـي المستبشر .. أنقذ مصيرنآ ..!*
*وسسط ظلآم ذآك المكآن ..{~*
*كآن الـرجل لطيفآ جدآ معـنآأ .. وزوجته دعتنآ لركوب السيآره من الخلف ..{*
*حيث الهـوإآء الطلق .. يآه مغآمره <~ تفكير غموض عبيط هذه المره ..!! ههه*
*مآلبثنآ أن أصبح جميعنآإ على ظهر الدآإبه .. أإقصد .. السيـآره ..* 
*لكـــن ..{!~*
*غـشى إأعيننآ نور إأحمر وأزرق ..! رجل من رجآإل الأمن ..* 
*تتبـع سير أبي وذآك الرجل .. {* 
*فوصل حيث نحن ..!~*
*طلب من الرجـل بعض الأمور .. كالرخصه والـإستمآره ..!* 
*وتأكد أن تلكـ التي معه هي زوجته بالفعـل ..**!ّ!*
*ثم إأمره بالأنصرآف .. وتركنآ ..!*
*لن نمتطي تلك السيـآإره ؟! إذن كيف نخرج !*
*ظلت عآئله غموض وحدهآإ .. وسط ذآك الظلآم ..~**!ّ*
*كآإن الـخوف .. قد أنتشل الأمآإن من عيني أبو غموض .. أمر أمي بالرحيل بعييدآ عن أعين* 
*ذآك الشرطي .. }*
*حملتنآ إمي .. وإلى أرضك يـآصحرآء .. نبتعد ونبتعد .. ونبتعد ..* 
*عن إأعـين حتى أبي .. المهم إن لآ يرآنآ ذآك الشرطي .!*
*لم تكن غموض تعي مآ يحصل .. ولمآ نهيم بأرض الصحرآء رغم الظلآم ..!*
*تمتمآت .. ودعـوآ‘ت .. بدموع حاولت إن تخفيهآإ أم غموض ..* 
*يـآإرب .. أإحمهم .. وأرجعه سإألمآ دون ضرر ..* 
*يـآإرب .. إأنت أعلم بالخوف الذي سكن تلكـ العيون .. فلآ تسلط الظآلمين* 
*عليهم ..!*
*بقي أخي الصغير مع إأبي .. بينمآ توجب علينآ الرحيل بعيدآ ..* 
*وذآك البرد .. يزيد من الأمر سوءً ..* 
*دموع تنهمر بإألم فضييع .. يوم مرييييع ..!{*
*أمي تحآإول تهدأت الخوف الذي جعل من أعيننآ حمرآوتآن ..{!*
*سأخبركم قصه ..{~ قآإلـت ..*
*أقـتربوآ منـي أكثر أطفآلي .. ولـ‘تجلس إحدآكم على رجلي اليمنى والآخرى على اليسرى ..* 
*.... إأقسسسم أن تلكـ القصه .. رغم إأن أمي أخبرتنآ بهإآ لـعدة مرآت ...* 
*إلآ أن الأحدآث هنآإ تختلف تمآمآ ..~*
*يـآآآهـ .. حتى أمي خآئـفه ..!{* 
*مآلذي قد يحدث .. ..!!*
*دمـوع ... ودمـوع ...* 
*وفي الجآإنب الآخر بالـصحرآإء ..* 

*إأنتهـى ..!*
*..!*
*.!*
*!*

*لم تـعد تلكـ الحـرووف ... قآدره على حمل الأسطوره الآن* *..* *سنعــود ...* 
*يـــآإ غموض ..}!~*

----------


## المستحييل

*محبوبتي انتي ...,
الطفله المشاكسه .. يالك من شريره ...
كيف يمكنك المروغه هنا اسلوب رائع  ومثلك مشاكس ,,انقطعت الاحداث وثار الفضول ...
وكل ذاك بسببك ياغموض ...
مستحيلك..
*

----------


## همس الصمت

عند قرائتي لكل حرف من الحروف
شعرت بإنني من يعيش في ذلك المكان  :sad2: 
حتى خرجت الدموع من عيناي 
لشعور الخوف الذي كنت أحسه 
وانا أقرأ تلك السطور 
ولكن كعادتك ياغموض
تجعلين الانتظار حليفي
وأنا لطالما كرهته  :noworry:  ..
سأظل مترقبه للاحداث القادمة
وأتمنى أيضاً أن لاتطيلي العودة
فنحن نترقب التكملة ..
عودي بسرعه  :amuse: 
موفقة لكل خير ..
تحياتي العطرة لك ولهذا الغموض الرائع ..
 :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


الأم........الأم تأم ......تضم... وحتى في أشد مواطن خوفها....

يبقى خوفها على جنينها لايُنازعه خوف......!!


لله قلوب الأمهات ...............



هويتي مرتمية على صدرها ...


توسطتي أحضانها ........لائذة بأطرافها .. مُصغية لما تروي ..


هاربة من ظلمة الليل .....فازعة من صوت الريح ....!!


هكذا شعرتُ عندما قرأتُ الأحداث....

وتلبسني شعوركِ وبقوة..



فحمداً لله ........لازال هناك مصدر للأمان ..يضمكم....وهم الأم والأب....!!



اسأل الله العلي القدير...أن يُبقي خيمتكم وكهف أمانكم مدى الدهر........


غاليتي....

غموض كبرياءك أبى إلا أن يتضح هنا.......!!


لازلنا نترقب سير الأحداث وكلنا شوق وحماسة....


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## علي pt

*يوه يوه*

*ويش هالقصة ..*

*أحزنتني كثيرا هذه المرة ذكريات غموض* 
*وودي أعرف باقي القصة >> رجاء مو تتأخرو علينا*
*تراني قاعد أستنى*

*بكل شوق أنتظر بقايآااا الأسطورة نعم للتو أوقع بأنها أسطورة*
*وليست كبقايآ الأسطورات إنها أسطورة ورائها غموض وليس كبرياء*


*مو طولو علينا ،،*

----------


## نبراس،،،

*|{ غٌمٌوضّْ }| .,*
*هو عنوإأن إأسطورتك ..~!!* 
غمووض + كبرياء = انساان حسااس مختبأ خلف ذاته 
اعظم ما شدني هي المقدمه 
واكثر ما ارااحني هو الاجتمااع حول الام وانتظاار الفرح القادم
اسلووب جذااب جدا 
كوني بخيير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الناري
كنت هنا اتابع تسلسل الابداع
غموض اسم رائع + كبرياء وهو الاروع
معادلة من شخصية رائعة يسكنها الغموض والكبرياء
رغم شفافيتها في الحديث الا انها غموض
اعجبني بجد اسلوبك الرائع
فـ أحببت ان اضع بصمتي على متصفحك الرائع
من المتابعين انشاء الله
كوني بخير ولا تتاخري
دمتي في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
رفعتُ ذاك الستار الأبيض الشفاف..... الذي غشى مُتصفحكِ العذب... 
جئتُ.. وأحمل بين يدي أحرفي المُبتسمة ....المُشتاقة .....لغموض كبرياء... 

داعية لكِ بكل خير وتوفيق ... 
اترقب ونبض الريح يشدني إلى حيثُ هنا... 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أموله

ننتظر بشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق  :weird:

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحب ..{*

*شآكره لكل نزف مر هنـآ ..~!!*

*مستحيلي ..}~*
*تعرفيني جيدآ .. يجب أن أرسم بعضـآ من شقـآوة ..~*
*أشكر توآجدكـ ..* 
*وردة .. لطهر قلبك ..!!*

*همس الصمت ..~*
*لآدآعي للبكآء يآشريره ..* 
*مآبعد الضيق إلآ الفرج ..* 
*أشكر ترقب أحرفك ..~!!*


*دمعه على السطور ..{~*
*دعآئهـآ .. كآن بلسم للخوف ..* 
*لكنه حين يصطحب ببحة من دموع ..* 
*نخـآف إأكثر ..~*
*لآحرمني ربي توآجدك الرآئع ..!*



*علي ..{~*
*معذره لأنني جعلتكم تنتظرون ..*
*ولي فخر تسجيلهـآ أسطورة أخيرآ ..* 
*أشكر توآجدكـ ..* 
*حيآك ..!*


*نبرآس ..~*
*أحيي روح التشجيع بدآخلكـ ..* 
*أشكر توآجدكـ ..* 
*ورأيك الرآئع والمشجع ..* 
*حيآك ..~!*


*النـآري ..{~*
*أهلآ بك بين مسآحآت أسطورتي ..* 
*أشكرك لرأيك الرآئع ...* 
*ودآم توآجدكـ ..* 
*حيآك ..!*


*دمعه ..}~*
*أشكر عودتك ..* 
*رآآئعه باحرفكـ ..* 
*ممتنه لتوآصلكـ ...* 
*حيآك ..~*

*أمولهـ ..{*
*حيآك ..* 
*مدفوعة بشوق أإكثر ..!*
*تسلمين على الطله الحلوه ..~*



*سـآإعود ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

**


*تآبع الإأسطوره ..{5} ..~*
*|{ إأحدهم .. قـآإدم نح ـونـآ ..!!*


*- شسمك يآولد ؟؟*
*- عبدالعزيز ..*
*- والله والنعم وسبعة أنعـآآإم .. << غصبـآ علييك .. ×_×*
*- كم عمرك ؟؟* 
*- 65  ... ههه .. << أإخي مجنون إأحيآنـآ حين يحـآول تكبير نفسسه ..!*
*- هههههههههه والله إأنك فله يآحلوو ..~!*


*إأدآر ببصره نح ـو إأبي .. قآئلآ ..:* 
*|{ يآخوي وش بلآك ..؟؟ سيـآرتك عطلآنه .. وبتركب مع غريب ..! ومع أإهلك ؟؟* 
*وبتترك سيآإرتك هنـآ ومتأمل تلقـآهآ بعدين ؟؟؟* 
*- مإأكآن عندي غير هالحل ..! << قـآل إأبي ..~*
*- ولآ يهمك يـآرج ـآل .. أتصـآل وآحد يطلعك من هنآ .. << يآقوي خخخ ..* 

*~!!*

*كآإن صـآدقـآإ .. طيبآ .. وقد إأحسسن التعآمل مع تلكـ العـآئله .. لكن الخوف كآن لآ يزآل* 
*يسيطر على ملآمح من هم بالطرف الآخر من الصحرآء ..!!*

*........., نهآيتهآ سعيده { كالعآده } تلكـ القصه التي أفصحت بهآ إأم غموض لأبنتيهآ ..* 
* [ وعـآآشووآ في سلآم ونبآت .. وخلفوآ صبيآن وبنآت .. توته توته .. خلصت الحدوته ] ..!*


*ثم ..!!*
*أحدهم ... قـآدم نح ـونآ ..!!*
*هروله مجنونه ..!!*
*وسط الظلآم لم نكن ندرك مآ يحصل ..!!*
*عـرووقهم كآنت مشدوده .. أطرآفهم  تخدرت ..!!*

*أمـآآآآآآآآآآآآآه <<~ لندعهآ عفويه ..!* 
*أحدهم يصرخ أمااااه .. أماااااه .. ألحقيييييييي* 

*خاآآفت أمي .. مآلذي قد يحصل لأبي؟؟*
*يـــــــآآآآه أخي شرييييير ... ليومكم هذآ يحب تضخيم الأمور ..!!*

*- يقووووووول أبوووي تعااالووو أكم طلعوآ سيآرتنآ .. <<~ قآل*
*ورغم أإن الخوف .. كآد أن يقتلنآ من أسلوبه ..[ الظريف ] .. إلآ أننآ لم نتمآلك* 
*أنفسنـآ من شده الضحك .. مع بعضٍ من دموع ..!*

*- كيفـآآ طلعوهـآ ؟! <<~ قـآلت غموض ..*
*- جـآبو ليهآ  سيآره كبييييره لونهآ أبيض وقبعوآ ( أزآحوآ ) سيآرتنآ وأكي أشتغلت .. << شرحك خطيييييير ..!*

*أنتشلنآ أنفسسنـآ .. وغآدرنـآ نحو أبي .. رحل ذآك الشرطي .. بعد أن أجاد رسم بسمه رآئعه*
*على شفتي أإخي .. { بطل أإسطورتي هذه المره ..!*


*وإأنتهى ..!*

*..!*

*بسلآم ..{*

*معذرة لأني جعلتكم تنتظرون ..!*
*ولـ جنون الأحدآث هنـآ ..~*
*وللغتـي العآميه في بعض الأسطر ..محآولة جعلهـآ عفوية أكثر ..* 
*أتمنى أنني أجدت رسم ولو بسمه بسيطه لطهر قلوبكم ...* 

*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريآء المستحيل ..!*
*ج ـود  من غموض ..}~*

----------


## المستحييل

*رائع هو اسلوب التشويق القاتل اللذي تحتويه اسطورتك هذه المره وككل مره بارعه في تسج الحروف ببراعه تامه...*
*يأسرني دوماً غموضك ... مستحيلك ..*

----------


## أموله

*تشويق قأإتل جدا ..!!*


*ننتظر غموضك بجنووون ,,,*

----------


## علي pt

*ياله من تشويق ..*
*بل أسرك لنا بهذا الغموض وهذه الأسطورة ..*
*والتي حين أقرأ جزأ منها اتمنى ان لا يقف قلمكم ،،*
*واتمنى ان تطول الصفحات ..*

*رجاء لا تطيلين علينا ،،*
*المرة السابقة عذرناكٍ لظروف الاختبارات ,,*

----------


## نبراس،،،

راائع راائع 
نبض حي يخترق الحرووف ليسطر 
الاسطووره الراائعه 
موفقه خيييه
دمتي بخيير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

الحمد لله تم الافرااااج عنهم ولهم ......... وأخيراً.......

تعلمت من نبع السطور الأخيرة ..أنه لابد من أطبع بسمة على ثغر حرفي....
وإن كنتُ مُستاءة ......!! ويتملكني شيئ من الخوف...

فعلاً لم أتمالك نفسي من رسم بسمتي...التي أشعلتها جود...... اقصد غموض ....اشعلتها مُتصدرة قلبي..

عفوية ظهرت بقوة ....باللهجة العامية ....كل شيئ أجمل...والتعايش مع الوضع عادةً مايكون بمقدار أكبر..  :)

وهذا مااتقنه جنون كبرياء هنا....
لازلتُ ضمن سلسلة المُتابعين وبقوووة ...
سلم نبضكِ المُختلف..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

جميل جداً ماذكر هنا
فمنذو البدايه
أعتلت أعلام الامل على الاسطورة
مما جعل شفاهنا تبتسم بعد أن بكت في المرة الماضية  :notrust: 
ودخول اللهجه العاميه
جعل لها طابع خاص وجميل ..
وجعل الاسطورة تزدان بالعفويه كثيراً ..
في إنتظار تكملة بقية الاسطور
ولكني لن أبكي في المرات القادمة  :noworry: 
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحب ..}~* 

*مستحيلي ..!*
*تسسلمين ع المرور الرآقي ..* 
*ولآعدم منك غلآتوو ..* 

*علي ..~*
*تسسلم إأخووي ..* 
*وعلى النفسيه تطلع الكلمآت مآقدر إأتحكم ..! < كف*

*إأمووله .. ~*
*حيـآك يآشريره*  

*نبرآس ..~*
*يـآهلآ والله إأخوي .., الأروع هو توآجدكم ..*
*حيآك ..* 

*دمعهـ ..{*
*وكلمآتكـ رسمت بدآخلي الابتسآمه ..* 
*كوني بالقرب من هنآ دومـآ ...* 

*همووس ..~*
*هلآ وغلآ .. أييه مآنبي دموع حنـآ ..* 
*حيـآك ..!* 


*سأعود ..}~*

----------


## كبرياء

**






*الإسـطورة .. { 6 } !ّ*

*ثمره .. مغروره ..!*


*- لويييه يعني مآ ننزل معـآك ؟؟* 
*- بس عشـآن لآتسوو أزعآج ..* 
*- مآبنسوي ..* 
*- بلا طولة لسـآن ..* 
*- :(*

*وأغلقت البآب عليهم .. لـ تنزل بعد إن وصتهم أن يحآفظوآ على الهدووء*
*ويحسنوآ الـتصرف .. ولآ يقلبوآ نظآفة المكآن مصيبه ..{*

*--* 
*كآنت تخآف عليهم من نسمة الهوآء .. من نظرآت البشر ..* 
*وفي نفس الوقت .. من شقآوة حضورهم ..*
*وكآن يجب عليهآ أن تنزل لتحضر مجلس أبآ عبدالله ..* 
*في مجلـس جدتي ..!*

*إأممممم مآلذي يمكن أن نفعله يآغموض ..؟* 
*قـآلت .. [ إأختهآ ] ..* 
*لآ أدري ..!*
*جو ممل لبـعض الوقت ..*
*المكآن نظيف .. لآمجآل لتدميره ..* 
*الـهدوء مخيم على أطرآف المكآن ..* 
*وكلتآنآ لن نستطع ببسآطه أن نمليه صخب ..* 
*والتلفآز جآلب للملل .. ولآ يوجد أي مسلسل كرتوني*
*قد نشآهده ريثمآ تعود أمي ..!*

*- غموووووض .. <~ بنبره شريره بعض الشي ..* 
*- وشوو ؟* 
*- أمشي نقطع جوآف ..* 
*- شلوون ؟؟*

*كآنت هنآك نـآفذه مطله بالجوآر ..* 
*نعـشقهـآ لآنهآ في مقدمة منزلنـآ ..* 
*وتطل على مزرعة بسيطه ورآئعه جدآ لـ جدي ..* 
*وقد أشتبك على أسوآر النآفذه ..* 
*إأورآقآ من شجر الجوآف ..* 
*الذي تعشقه إأختي الكبرى ..* 
*وتكره رآئحته إأمي .. <~ وللآن ههه*
*بينمآ كآنت تلكـ الفآكهه غير محببه كثيرآ لـ غموض ..* 
*إلآ أن فكرة أختهآ الشريره ..* 
*زآدت من حمـآس المووضوع ..* 

*إأممممم كيف لنـآ أن نحصل عليه ..* 
*ونحن أقصر حتى من شبآك النآفذه ؟؟*

*- توقفي عن التسآؤل يآغموض ..* 
*وأجلبي 7 مسآند كي يمكننآ ركوب النآفذه ..!*
*وبالفعـل تحركت غموض بسرعه حمآسيه نآدره ..* 

*تسلقت إأختي الكبيره النآفذه ..* 
*حآولت مد يديهآ لـتصل إلى تلك الجوآفه المتدليه على أغصـآن الشجر ..* 
*وعبثـآ ..! فهي بعيده جدآ ..!*

*أممم بدأ اليأس يدب في عينيهمآ ..* 
*ثمـ ..! مآ رأيك بأن نخلع عصـآة الستـآره* 
*نمدهآ .. لـ تصل إلى الجوآفه ..!*

*كآنت العصـآه تسآعد كثيرآ على فعل المهمه ..* 
*فرأسهآ كمآ الشوكه ذو سنين ..* 
*يعني أننـآ يمكن أن نٌمسك بالجوآفه ..* 
*وهي طويله جدآ ..* 

*محآوله .. أسقطت الكثير من الورق ..* 
*ثم أصطآآدت وبروعه مطلقه تلكـ الجوآفه ..* 
*فررحه غآمره ..* 
*ولكن .. مآلبثت أن تصل إلينآ ..* 
*حتى سقطت معلنة الهزيمه ..* 
*في فنـآء المنزل الخآرجي ..*
*وبعيدآ كل البعد ..*
*عن أعيننآ ..* 
*منظر جعلنـآ نصرخ ..* 
*نغلق النآفذه بقهر ..* 
*لـ نكتشف أننـآ تسببنآ بالأزعـآج الكبير ..* 
*وحولنآ نظآفه المكآن لبعثره ..!*
*ولم نجني خلف كل هذآ ..* 
*تلك الثمره .. المغروره ..!*
*وأنتهى ..!*
*..!*
*.!*




*[ همسه ] : صـورة التصميم من إألـبوم ذكريآإأتي .. تلك إأنـآ*

----------


## المستحييل

*ياااااه  منذ معرفتي بك وانا اعي بانك فتاه عنيده جداً وجداً  ومع آن الاوان لان يعلم الاخرون بمدى عنادك ...
احيانا احب وبقوه العناد في اسلوبك ...
جميله هي تلك الاسطوره محبوبتي ..
مستحيلك..!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ولازالت غموض تُعلن عن شقاوتها المُعتادة.......


لاأدري لما انتابني شعور هنا تحديداً وأبى أن ينطوي بين مُدرجات فكري....


وهو أن غموض دائماً تسعى إلى سد ثغرة اسمها العواطف....


مُحاولة أن تخفيها خلف جلبة من شقاوتها والعناد ... :amuse: >>اعلم شريرة   :toung: 



لازالت كبرياء تسعى لتكبير صورة لغموض أمام نواظرنا.....


بالرغم من بعض التشويش في ملامح الصورة ..لغموضها....

أراها تتضح مقدار نقطة حبر......في كل حلقة وصل تتجاذبنا فيها ...



كبرياء الغالية ...

أعشق المكوث حيث حرفك......لروعته وحماسته....



سلم ذاك الفكر ...والقلم..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أموله

كبريـأإء 

هههههـ الآن تعترفي بمشاغباتكم ولا ذاك الوقت ماضني ههههههههه

/, ,, تسلمي ياغلا اسطووره رائعه ~

----------


## نبراس،،،

اسطووره جمييله 
عالم الطفوله هو عاالم البرائه وايضا هو عالم التحاايل 
وايضا هو عالم المشاغبه اذا هو  =  عالم كبريااء ههه
مشكووره خييه

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ..{*


*مستحيلي ..{*
*تسلمين على المرور الخطير مثلكـ ..* 
*وإأنآ من زمآن عنيده والكل يدري مو شي جديد ..!*
*حيـآإآكـ ..{*



*دمعهـ ..{*
*على الوتر الحسآس هههه ..!*
*خلينآ مع العنـآد والشطآنه أرحم ..~*
*حيآكـ يالغلاآ ..* 



*أموله ..}*
*صدقيني لو شفتكـ ذيك الفترهـ* 
*كآن أعترفت لك < كف* 
*حيآكـ ..{~*


*نبرآس ..~*
*هههه ومآ خفي كآن أعظم* 
*تسسلم إأخوي ع التوآصل ..* 
*حيآكـ .. ~*


*سـإأعـود ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

** 








*الأسطورهـ [7] ..* 
*كبرنـآ ..!!* 





*سرعـآن مآ ألتفت الأيآم حولنـآ ..,* 
*بدأت تظهر بعض القيود ..,* 
*خففي اللعب مع أولآد عمك ..,!*
*ركزي على درآستك ومستقبلك ..,* 
*وأستيقظي بآكرآ كي لآ تتأخري عن سآئق المدرسه ..,!* 
*تلكـ التوجيهآت والنصآئح ..* 
*كآنت لـ غموض ..!*
*قبل يوم وآحد فقط من الدرآسه .!*
*أعدت كل شي ..* 
*المريول المرتب .. والحذآء [ وإنتو بكرآمه ] ..* 
*وحتى مآ ستضعهـ في شعرهآ ..*  
*كآنت ليلة حآفله .., حزينه وسعيده .., متحمسه وأيضـآ خآئفه ,,!*
*تبعثرت خطآهآ خآرج الغرفه سريعـآ ..* 
*لـترى كم السـآعه ؟!*
*يـآآآه إأنهآ الـ 9 ..!*
*ولم إأنم بعد ..*
*ههه منذ السآبعه أرشدتني أمي إلى حيث سريري ..{* 
*حتى إأنهآ شكت بمصدآقية عقلهآ ..* 
*ربمآ لم تكن تعرف معنى تلكـ العقآرب التـي تدور دون توقف*
*لكنني أشعر إأنهآ سهرت طويلآ ..!* 
*غموووض .. غموووض ... هيآ أنهضي ..* 
*[ الصبآح ..!!!*
*هل لآزلتم مصرين ..!* 



*[ أٌخبركم سٍرآ ؟؟* 
*أقتـربوآ .. لقد إأكتشفت أنني سأذهب للبيت الطفولي ..!*
*الطفولي يعني أنني لآزلت طفله ..!*
*وآآو شيء رآئع .. أتعلمون مآهو الأروع ؟!*
*أولآد عمي معـي هنآك .. هههه <~ يآلكٍ من خبيثه يآ غموض ..! ]* 
*لآتخبروآ أحدآ ..!* 
*إأمممم رآآآئعهـ يآغموض ..* 
*شعر مرتب .. عقدت لهآ ربطتآن .. بشرآئط ملونهـ ..*
*لبست القميص الأبيض .. والثوب الكحلي فوقهـ ..* 
*أندمآج اللونين جميل ..* 
*عقدت ربط حزآمهآ .. وذكرتهآ بالمحافظه على الهدوء وبالأخلاق*
*الحسنه ..* 
*ربطت حذآئهآ بسررعهـ فـآئقه ..* 
*ونزلت ترركض على الدرج ..* 
*عند البآب الخآرجي .. وجدت إأبن عمـهـآ ..* 
*ينتظر منذ زمن بعييد هههه ..* 
*أإظنه لم ينم جيدآ مثلي .. لكن آثآر الحمآس كآنت بآديه على وجهه ..* 
*تقدم بـآص كبير .. يركبه أطفـآل ..!*
*إعمآرهم كأعمآرنآ .. نزلت منه إمرأه حسنت الأخلاق ..* 
*دعتنآ للركوب .. فأنطلقنـآ ..* 
*وإأنتهــــــى ..!*
*..!*
*!*

----------


## المستحييل

*جميله هي نلك الاسطوره..*
* دوماُ رائعه انتي..*
* مستحيلك..!*

----------


## علي pt

*جميلة جدا ..* 
*اعتقد بانها كانت الروضة وليست المدرسة >>>* 
*لكن كيف تقولين سائق المدرسة !!*
*وأستيقظي بآكرآ كي لآ تتأخري عن سآئق المدرسه ..,!*

*<<<<< أنفع أصير مدقق نحوي / لغوي >>>>>* 
*ننتظر القادم*
*رجاء ،،*
*لا .. لا ........................ لا*
*لا تطيلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


حمااااااس....كبرت غموووض وراحت الروووضة .......


الله يعين على شقاوتها الحين..بتتسع دائرة معارفها ....

أحسها في البداية بس بتتكشف بصمت ...........!!

تخزن تخزن وبعدين كل شي بيطلع. :huh: ...>>مسوية مُحللة ... :toung: 


غاليتي كبرياء...

حلقت بي غموض بعيداً....وأخذتني إلى عالمها البريئ......العفوي....

ليتني بقيتُ طفلة ..كما غموض..........

أنفث فقاعات أحلامي الصغيرة .....




رائعة عزيزتي....... رائعة بكل حدث تصوريه بقلبك وعقلك....

لازلتُ انتظر...كل جديد .... :)

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نبراس،،،

كبرياااء كانت تعتقد انهاا كبرت ولكنهاا مازالت 
تدااعب اغصان البراائه المبطنه بالشقااوه العفويه
عادة يكون اليوم الاول هو اشد الايام وقد يكون اسعدهاا
راائعه هي اياام الطفوله كما هي طفولتك 
تحياتي لك دمتي متفوقه على كبرياء

----------


## أموله

حركات ههههههههه واني اقول طالعه على مين في الشقاوهـ 

يسلمو بالانتظار ~}~

----------


## همس الصمت

أسطورتين نزلوا وأني نايمه في العسل 
بس جد أثبتي إنك شريرة 
وطالعه حركات في الصورة أكشن
ويالله ننتظر ويش بيصير اول يوم دراسي
مع الاكشنات الي تسوينها ..
الله يعطيكِ العافيه يارب
ولاتطولين ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ..]* 

*مستحيلي ..~*
*الأخطر توآجد عذب حروفكـ هنآ ..~* 
*لآعدمـ ..!* 


*علي ..~*
*ههه لو إأنك دققت إأكثر ..* 
*لأكتشفت عدمـ وجود إأي غلط نحوي ..!*
*سأدع البحث لك ..~*
*حيآك * 

*دمعهـ ..]*
*تحليلكـ كآن رآئع بل خطير ..* 
*بل هو الأقرب لقلبي مروركـ ..* 
*حيـآك ..* 


*نبرآإأس ..~*
*ولليوم إأتمنى إأن تكون للعفويه*
*والبرآءة حيز بحيآتي ..* 
*بعيدآ عن مفآهيم الكبآر ..* 
*حيآكـ ..* 



*إأموله ...]*
*هههه إأظنني كنت أكثر برآءة منكٍ الآن ..* 
*<< بتتسطر ..!*
*حيآك* 


*هموس ..]*
*أخجلتيني ههه ..* 
*دآإأم توآصلكـ ..* 
*وإأن شآلله مـآفي عسل تنآمي فيه هالمره ..* 
*حيآك ..*



*ســــــــأإعود ..]*

----------


## كبرياء

**




*الأإسـطوره 7 ..]*
*لـ ربمآ الأخيره ..!*

*　*
*بدأ العـآلم حول غموض يصغر رغم خروجهآ من* 
*المحيط العآئلي للدرآسه ..* 
*وبدأت تظهر الحوآجز .. والأستقلآليه ..* 
*بدأنآهآ ببيت صغير مستقل لنـآ كعـآئله ..* 
*لآلعب كالسآبق ..!*
*ولآ إأولآد عم ..!*
*و لآ مغآمرآت عفويه ..~*
*فقط .. إأهتمي بدرآستكـ .. وفكري بمستقبلك ..* 
*- هل تعرفتي على إأحدٍ اليوم ؟ .. قآلت إأم غموض ..* 
*-لآ ..* 
*-لمـآ ؟؟* 
*-لأنني أخجل الجلوس معهن ..* 
*-إأممم غدآ ستزول غيمة الخجل تلكـ ..* 
*- لربمـآ ..* 
*و أجآدت إأم غموض كشف المستقبل هذه المره ..* 
*الكثير الكثير من الصحبه ..* 
*والمعلمآت حولي كالملآئكه ..* 
*الدرآسه ممتعه لكنهآ ممله إأحيآنـآ ..* 
*لٍم يجب علي تلوين هذآ ؟* 
*ولم كآن علي أن أفكر في حل مسأله معقده بالنسبه لعمري ..* 
*مشت السنون سريعـآ ..* 
*زآدت الحوآجز .. وأعتمرت بدوآخلي الرآحه لمن هم بجنسي ..* 
*لذآ زآدت معـآرفي << أجهل حتى إأسمأئهن اليوم ..* 
*كآن العآلم رغم إأختلآفه رآآئـع ..* 
*تعلمت فيه غموض إأن لكل شي حد ..* 
*ولكل عمر مبدأ ..* 
*أحلآمهآ كآنت كثييرهـ جدآ ..* 
*ورغمـ بكآئهـآ في أول يوم مدرسي ..* 
*وبحثها الطويل عن أختهآ الأكبر كي ترآفقهآ ..* 
*وعدم حٌبهآ لمقعدهـآ وفصلهـآ وزميلآت الدرآسه ..* 
*إلآ إأنهآ تقبلت الوضـع بعد فترهـ ..* 
*ولآزآلت ذكريآت تلكـ المدرسه ..[ والتي هُدمت الآن ] ..* 
*لم تزل تُحب تلكـ المعلمه الـتي عقدت ربطتهآ بعد أن فُكت ..* 
*ولآ يزآل العـآلم صغيير جدآ ..!*
*وإإأنتهى ..]*

*　*
*　*
*　*
*　*
*[ إأعلمـ إن إأسطورتي قد إأجتآحهآ البرود هذه المره ..,* 
*عـآلم روتينُ ممل .. وحكآية شبه منغلقه ..* 
*خـوفي من إأن إأكون دفترآ وآضحـآ للجميع ..* 
*جـعلني إأخفي الكثير ..,* 
*إأن رآق لكم إأسـلوبي هذه المره ..* 
*فقد إأكمل مسير تلكـ الأسطوره .. رغمـ تحفظي عن الكثير ..* 
*إأو إأتركوآ لي بصمة .. تُنهي الأسطوره بعآلم من طفوله ..~*

*كبريآء ..}*

----------


## المستحييل

*مختلفه تماما ..*
* عن كل مره جميله نعم ولكني لم اسعد بها كثيرا كما سعدت بما سبقها ..,*
* ولكني دوما اجدك مبدعة الحرف هنا,,.*

* مستحيلك .., هنا وهناك ومعك..,*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مختلفه تماما ..*
> 
> *عن كل مره جميله نعم ولكني لم اسعد بها كثيرا كما سعدت بما سبقها ..,*
> *ولكني دوما اجدك مبدعة الحرف هنا,,.* 
> *مستحيلك .., هنا وهناك ومعك..,*



 
تلكٍ نهآية .. 
لمـ تعتصر لهآ إأية جدوى .. 
سلمـ مروركٍ غاليتي ..

----------


## أموله

!!~

رآئعهـ انتي كبريـآء ,,

كمليهــآآآ نبغاهاااااااااا 

.. بجد راقت لي اسطورتكـ ,, سلمت يداك

----------


## نبراس،،،

كانت ولا تزال هذه الاسكووره راائعه جدا 
كبرياء رغم اخفااء الكثيرا إلا ان بعض قِراائك استطاعو ان 
يدخلون بين الاسطر ويقرأون بعض الكلماات التي اخوفيت بينهاا
حيااة جمييله رغم الالم المتنااثر بين طياتهاا اختي كبريااء
اسطووره راائعه بأسلوبهاا المميز جدا 
اتمنى ان اقرأ المزييد 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق 
دمت بخيير

----------


## كبرياء

> !!~
> 
> رآئعهـ انتي كبريـآء ,,
> 
> كمليهــآآآ نبغاهاااااااااا 
> 
> .. بجد راقت لي اسطورتكـ ,, سلمت يداك



 
 :embarrest:  سلم مرورك أمول ..}
لأفكر ..!
حيآك

----------


## كبرياء

> كانت ولا تزال هذه الاسكووره راائعه جدا 
> كبرياء رغم اخفااء الكثيرا إلا ان بعض قِراائك استطاعو ان 
> يدخلون بين الاسطر ويقرأون بعض الكلماات التي اخوفيت بينهاا
> حيااة جمييله رغم الالم المتنااثر بين طياتهاا اختي كبريااء
> اسطووره راائعه بأسلوبهاا المميز جدا 
> اتمنى ان اقرأ المزييد 
> اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق 
> دمت بخيير



 

أخجلتموني ..{
وقد أصبحت كتآب شبه مفتوح لكم .. 
أخاف أن تفقد تلك الأسطوره رونق { برآءه .. 
سأفكر فالأمر .. 
حيآك أخي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

يغشى ملامح قلبي شيئاً من الحزن..... 
لكون غموض قد كبرت :( 
تمنيت أن تبقى طفلة ......اعلم أن قلبها قلب طفلة ببراءته بعفويته بمرحه ...ولكن لمستُ في جزءها الأخير...جمرة على جرح... 

لااعلم على اي الأسس فسرتها ....وهذا ماخدش أوردة قلمي.. 

أوتعلمين......!! 
ربما أكون من أكثر من يطمع بقراءتكِ ....ولكن ....... 
مع ذلك...أجد أن البقية سيكون قطعة من قلب غموض المرأة..... 
ولكل امرأة كينونيتها الخاصة المُغلفة ..التي تتحفظ من فتحها أمام الجميع... 
وليس كل عوالم النت..جديرة بأن تقرأ خواصها.. 

إلا إن كان كما تفضلتي....سيكون هناك تحفظ......!! 

وسيكون مجرد رؤوس أقلام من عناوينها الحياتيه.. 



لكِ أنتِ حرية الخيار...ولكِ أنتِ أن تترجمي روح غموض..... 

صدقيني لازلتُ مُتلهفة لقراءتك.....وإن شئتِ أن تهوي بكلماتي أرضاً...فلكِ كل الحق.. 


لازالت لغموض بقية .......في قلبي إن لم يكن بالورق...  


سلمتِ وسلم قلبكِ ...وسلم قلمكِ .. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.... 
وأسعد الاله أيامكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## كبرياء

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> 
> 
> يغشى ملامح قلبي شيئاً من الحزن..... 
> لكون غموض قد كبرت :( 
> تمنيت أن تبقى طفلة ......اعلم أن قلبها قلب طفلة ببراءته بعفويته بمرحه ...ولكن لمستُ في جزءها الأخير...جمرة على جرح... 
> 
> لااعلم على اي الأسس فسرتها ....وهذا ماخدش أوردة قلمي.. 
> 
> ...



 

كـآن مرورك الأقرب .. 
وحروفك رآئعه جدآ .. 
تفهمين مـآ أود أن أرمي بقوله .. 
وتغلفيني بشي من الأمـآن .. 
تمنحين قلبي بسمه صآدقه .. 
وتحيطين بهـآ روحك المحببه لي ..{
لآزآلتُ أنـآ { غموض } طفله صدقيني .. 
ولم إأزل أفكر بعفويه ..{
لآتزآل حيآتي مليئه بشغب البرآءه .. 
محفوفة بموآقف تدفعني للضحكـ .. 
تشعرني أن الـ 20 عـآلم لآ يمت لي بصله .. 
لست كـ بآقي الإنآت ممن تحآول أخفآء عمرهآ .. 
لكن كينونتي لآزآلت تعشق كونهآ طفلهـ ..{
أخشى أن أُفصح عمــآ يجوب بدوآخلي أكثر 
أخشى أن أرسم أسطورتي ببرآءه أحرفي .. 
فعـآلم النت هنـآ ليس بكآمل الجدآره لأن يستمع لكل حرف سأكتبه ..{
ويكفيني أن طفولتي نُسبت لغيري .. 
ههه أقصد أنكم لو بحثتم بنفس عنوآن الأسطوره .. 
ستجدون من نسب عآلم غموض لـ نفسه .. 
أسطورتي قيد التوآجد بين محآجر قلبي ..{
لآ أعلم مـآ إذآ سأفصح عنهـآ بيوم ..{
رآئعه إأنتـي ..{
كبريآء ..~

----------


## سنين

تسلمي أختي أناملكِ الذهبية 

كلمات في قمة الرواعه

تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

كعادتي ..
دخلت مرارا وتكرارا هذا المتصفح
منذ الأسطورة الأخيرة ،،

كنت أخشى بأنه بالفعل غموض كبرت
وأصبح عليها الابتعاد عن أبناء عمومتها
وايضا ،، متابعة اسطورتها هنا

لكن ما شجعني هذه المرة
بعد رؤيت مشاركة 
أختي / دمعة على السطور وردكم عليها ..


إلى هنا أكتفي
ولا أستطيع إلا القول
كانت أسطورة من أروع الأساطير
ووفقكم الله دنيا وآخرة ،،

ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته

كان هنا ومن المتابعين بشوق / أخيكم : علي
صباح الجمعة : 14/9/1430 هـ

----------


## كبرياء

> تسلمي أختي أناملكِ الذهبية 
> 
> كلمات في قمة الرواعه
> 
> تحياتي



 
الأروعـ هو توآجدكٍ .. 
مآننح ـرم ..}

----------


## كبرياء

> كعادتي ..
> 
> دخلت مرارا وتكرارا هذا المتصفح
> منذ الأسطورة الأخيرة ،، 
> كنت أخشى بأنه بالفعل غموض كبرت
> وأصبح عليها الابتعاد عن أبناء عمومتها
> وايضا ،، متابعة اسطورتها هنا 
> لكن ما شجعني هذه المرة
> بعد رؤيت مشاركة 
> ...



 
لمـ تكن المسأله مسأله أولاد عمي أو مآشآبه 
بقدر مآ أصبح عـآلم غموض صعب التفسير بأحرف .. 
لـ بعثرة بعض الأسرآر ., 
أو نسجهـآ بعفويه .., 
ربمآ ترددي في أكمآلهآ نآتج من الأسم نفسه ..
{ غموض } .. 
كآن توآصلكـ رآئع .. 
مآننح ـرم من جودكـ إأخي .., 
كبريآء ..!

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإحب ..* 
*جِئت .. يرسمني شوق لتلك الصفحه ..* 
*وتقودني الذكريآت ..*
*فلم أجد سوى غموض ..* 
*لـ تحيي بدوآخلي أبتسآمه ..!!*
*أتمنى أن غموض لم تزل محل أهتمآم ذوآئقكمـ ..* 
*بجعبتي بضع أحرف ..* 
*خططتهآ كأسطورة لهآ ..* 
*س ـآإع ـود ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

**







*الإأسطورة ..{ 9 } ..* 
*ومآهو ذآك ..[ عٍلم الجٌغرآفيآ ..!!*







*مضت ثلآث سنون على غموض ..*
*وهي تمضي بطريقهآ بالمدرسه ..*
*لن أمدحهآ أمآمكم كي لآ يُصيبهآ الغرور ..~*
*لكن دعوؤني أٌخبركم أنهآ كآنت فتآة لآ تٌحب أن* 
*تكون خلف طآلبة بالمرتبه ..*
*طموحة وأظن أن طموحهآ هو مآجعلهآ تثق أكثر ..*
*وتٌقحم تلك الصفوف الأولى ..* 
*بشطآرة وحكمه ..*
*دعنآ منهآ الآن .. فقد أكتشفت مؤخرآ ..*
*وبعد دخولهآ للـ صف الرآبـع ..* 
*أنهآ ليست بذآك الذكآء ههه وأن علم الجغرآفيآ وحده* 
*يجعلهآ تبكي وتبكي .. وتكره الذهآب للمدرسسة أيضآ ..*
*أتعلمون ؟؟ كنت أرآقب الإأجـوآء من بعييد ..* 
*بطبيعتي البآحثه والمحبه للإستكشآف والمغآمره ..* 
*ظللت أرآقبهآ .. وهي تزعم الذكآء والثقه ..* 
*وترمي بالكتآب بالأإررض <~ الجغرآفيآ..* 
*زآعمة أنهآ أنتهت من الدرآسه .. وأستعدت جيدآ* 
*للإمتحآن ..*
*وبغرور نآدر .. تخرج من قوقعة الكتب المترآكمه* 
*والأورآق والخرآئط التي لم تفهمهآ .. [ لليوم ] ..* 
*لتستمتع بوقتهآ وبكل جرأة أمآم شآشة التلفآز ..!!*
*مآلبث ذآك الغرور أن إنكسر ..*
*فأمهآ تعرفهآ جيدآ ههه ..* 
*- غمووض ؟؟ << أمهآ ..*
*- نعم ...! < وقد خآفت ..* 
*- ذآكرتي الجغرآفيآ وخلصتيه ..!!!*
*- أييه ..* 
*- جيبي الكتآب ..!*
*ههه هُنآ .. لآمجآل لطلب المرآجعه .. <~ أقصد فرصه للمذآكره الجيده*
*فللتو تشآهد التلفآز يعني أنهآ وآثقه..!*
*أحضرت الكتآب وعلى مضض محآولة الإبتسآمه وأن تبدو طبيعيه أكثر* 
*أمآم أمهآ كي لآ تشعر بخوفهآ ..*
*- السؤآل الأول .. كآن سهلآ .. وقد جآوبته بكل ثقه ..* 
*تعلمون لمآ ؟؟ لآنه كآن لأول معلومه بالكتآب هههه* 
*الثآني كذلك .. الثآلث أيضآ ..* 
*أطمأنت أمهآ .. لكنهآ بحركه عفويه .. حركت بضع صفحآت من الكتآب ..* 
*وسؤآل ..* 
*............ لآ جوآب .!*
*سؤآل آخر ..*
*........... لآ جوآب أيضآ ..*
*وكُشف أمرهآ تلك الكسوله غموض ههههه*
*وبرمية محترمة رمت أمهآ الكتآب على وجههآ ..!*
*هي أنهضي وعودي لكتآبك ..* 
*فبئسآ من ذآك كسل ..* 
*وتبآ من تلك جُغرآفيآ ..!!* 

*وإأنتهى ..*
*..*
*.*
*!*

----------


## المستحييل

*يالك من فتاه اشتقت لحروف اسطورتك بجنون اشتقت الا الانتثار بها  وانتشال حروف غموضك* 
*وتركيبها كلوحه تتكتمل بكبريائك ..,*

*لم يغب يوما جنون غموضك ففي كل حرف لك  بصمه لك عبق لك وجود فتاك..,*
*من الجميل ان تعودي والاجمل معاك يكون الاستمرار ..,*


*يحين تتعتلي شفاك بسمه ينبض قلبي بعشق مجنون تلك هي عموض ذات العالم المجنون ..,*
*انتظرك في كل وقت انتظر تسقط حروفك هنا لااحتضنها  واتنفس بها  جنونك الغامض  ...,*

*احبك يامجنونه...,

*

----------


## همس الصمت

ههههههههههههههههههههه
موتيني ضحك كبرياء على هالمغامرة
اجل بكل ثقة تجلسين تشاهدين التلفاز وانتي ولا مذاكرة شي هاا
وطلعتي بعد ماتحبي الجغرافيا 
لو تاريخ بقولك اي بس جغرافيا حلو اشويه ..
استمتعت وأنا أقرا حروف الاسطورة التي توقفت لمدة من الزمن ...
سعدت بعودتك لآسطورتك ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.......



أهلاً بهذه المقطوعة المميزة من جديد....


راقني نفورها والهروب من بين تلابيب الدراسة ...

حتى أضحت أوراق الكتب بفصل خريف...!!  


...ولكني لاأظنه قد طال خريفها...  



قلمكِ حُر..... بتلقائيته والعفوية......!!


سلمت أحرفكِ المُتصعدة حيث أُفق البراءة.......وسلمت راحة الأيدي..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أموله

~< ننتظر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة .... 
بين ملامح البراءة ..قد نجد الخلاص من حبائل الضيق التي تتعلق بالقلوب..فتقيدها...!! 
فـ هلاّ عادت غموض طفلة تحكي....!! هلاّ أنشدت وعزفت على أوتار البراءة... 
وهل من زقزقة لبراعم الطفولة ....تعود ! 



دعائي أودعته بصندوق قلبك....وله 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

